# Pedal Power Search



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in the final stages of putting together a new area of our layout: a little league ball field. I hope to be able to add some bicycles to the scenario and maybe even a couple of bike racks (could probably make these myself). So far my search for 1:24 toy bicycles has not yielded a sinle bicycle. Does anyone have a possible source for bicycles, school-yard/playground equipment items?


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

I was in HR Trains in Pinellas Park Fl, a few years ago and they sold a bag of bicycles and racers. I don't know if they still have them but if you contact Alice, the owner she will remember them. They sell some things that no one else has...


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I checked out their website and saw some bicyclists so I sent an email requesting information. If the racers are removeable from the bikes that'll work for me.


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Their response is that the riders are not removeable from the bicycles, so the hunt is still on.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend made a bicycle rack out of an old comb. A few minutes with the Dremmel and judicious removal of teeth and whaddaya know.. bike rack.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted By desertrat53 on 09/08/2008 12:49 PM
Their response is that the riders are not removeable from the bicycles, so the hunt is still on. 

With a sharp enough blade, anything is removable./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Depending on the price and construction, it might not be worth it, but it may not be as difficult as you think.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Preiser makes some bicycles in 1:22.5. I have no idea if the riders come off easy. 

Here is a bicycle stand, not sure if the style will work for you: 
 stand  

Here is a set of just bicycles and stand: 
bicycles  

You can check out ebay also. Here a paperboy on a bicycle: 
paperboy


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

The bikes and stand combo look like something that will work - I'll check further on them Thanks for the tip. I am also checking out some school busses (the visiting team thought it was too far to ride their bikes)......


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get a set of six in a kit from Pola G for less than $20. They come in several different colours, and if you take the time to detail paint them, they look very good. I believe the scale is 1:22.5. They also make a bike stand. 
Have a look here: 

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=9&SC=G&stock=PO331755 

Here they are on my RhB velowagen. I built the little frame out of brass to hold the bikes. 











Keith


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 09/12/2008 1:51 PM
You can get a set of six in a kit from Pola G for less than $20. They come in several different colours, and if you take the time to detail paint them, they look very good. I believe the scale is 1:22.5. They also make a bike stand. 
Have a look here: 
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ERH/eurorailhobbiesdetail.asp?pageid=&MN=9&SC=G&stock=PO331755 
Here they are on my RhB velowagen. I built the little frame out of brass to hold the bikes. 








Keith




Now those look really good - exceptional detail work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice work Keith! I like how you mixed up the paint schemes to make the bikes look a bit different. Nice work on the stand!


----------



## desertrat53 (Jan 2, 2008)

I appreciate the link (I had done a Pola search earlier and somehow it didn't find them) - You and Cougar Rock Rail have pointed me in the right direction - they are now on order. I'll start looking thru my paints and brushes (and the magnifying glass will need cleaning as well). 

I hope to have the ball park completed within the next 2 weeks and will post then. 

Thanks for the lead.


----------

